# Federweisser



## Chateau Joe (Sep 19, 2010)

Went to the Finger Lakes yesterday with two friends to get our juice pails filled. We stopped at Anthony Road Winery for a sample and they were having a German festival. I'm mostly German so I was game. They start you out with a big glass of Federweisser. Then you get lunch, a brat with German potato salad and onion pie. Man that was soooo good, I was ready for a nap after a meal like that.

Have any of you ever had Federweisser? It was neat to learn a little more about my German culture.

Here is a brief explanation,

http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art46353.asp


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 19, 2010)

cool joe! tell us how it tasted! i'm near to finishing "the wild vine" by todd kliman. it is the story of the norton in american history, which would not be complete without hermann, mo. and those german immigrants


----------



## JohnT (Sep 20, 2010)

Last October, I went with a friend to Vienna. There, they drank STURM (or "storm" in German). This was much the same thing, and they usually had a choice of either red or white. In the grocery stores, they sold this in plastic 2 liter bottles. To keep them from exploding, the caps were only loosly placed on the bottle. 

I really fell for this. In touring when it is cold, a small glass of this really hit the spot. It was sweet and fizzy with only a hint of yeast taste. Because of the low apv, it refreshed without knocking you out. 

I have decided to make some this year using a corny keg. (champagne on tap anyone?)


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 20, 2010)

u know, i may be waaay off here, but i've just done a peach beer experiment, and wonder if it could be similar? i started with peach juice from my frozen peaches. instead of sugar, i used a malt extract ("cooked" according to direction). i also used a wine yeast which is probably my biggest mistake, but so far, so good, lol.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 20, 2010)

Traditionally, sturm is not sealed. excess CO2 comes is allowed to vent. The fizzyness comes from the yeast that is actively fermenting. As a result, you can only get it for about 1 month in any given year (late october through early november). 

I plan on doing much the same as you (with your peach beer). I plan on using champagne yeast (EC-1118). 

Going to keep my fingers crossed on this one.


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 20, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Traditionally, sturm is not sealed. excess CO2 comes is allowed to vent. The fizzyness comes from the yeast that is actively fermenting. As a result, you can only get it for about 1 month in any given year (late october through early november).
> 
> I plan on doing much the same as you (with your peach beer). I plan on using champagne yeast (EC-1118).
> 
> Going to keep my fingers crossed on this one.



completely will cross fingers for ya...it's the first true "experiment" i've done and was inspired when i got some malt extract in with some winemaking supplies off craigs list. i was disappointed with the taste at first. i left it in primary longer than the "beer" instructions called for. i've really treated it just like a wine, expect for using the reconstituted malt as my sugar. i racked it today and it tastes pretty good so it IS improving! i used premier cuvee in this.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Sep 20, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> cool joe! tell us how it tasted! i'm near to finishing "the wild vine" by todd kliman. it is the story of the norton in american history, which would not be complete without hermann, mo. and those german immigrants



It was tasty and poured right from the barrel. It was sweet and bubbly but not like a soda. This federweissen was a pinot gris. I don't know if it's something I would drink everyday but it was fun to try it.

Here are some pics from the festival, http://www.anthonyroadwine.com/arw_gallery.taf?_function=event&ge_id=2


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 20, 2010)

nice pics joe! thanks for sharing!


----------

